# penn 5500 bail removal



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of removing the bail and just leaving the roller. for faster free lining ---- Ideas ??? do's don't ? Any / all info would be appreciated. Penn 5500 ss thx jjm


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jjfish said:


> I'm thinking of removing the bail and just leaving the roller. for faster free lining ---- Ideas ??? do's don't ? Any / all info would be appreciated. Penn 5500 ss thx jjm




This may be helpful . . .

*http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/243908-penn-5500ss-going-bailless/*

*http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/354298-penn-550ss-850ss-5500ss-8500ss-bailless-kit/*

*http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=9971.15*

Tight Lines !!!


----------

